# PPD Reading only



## toiwalker (Feb 7, 2011)

A pt came in for a PPD reading only. Is there a code this?


----------



## dballard2004 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll wager an *opinion* here.  

You will probaly get various opinions here.  Some might say that the reading is included in the test, and others will say that 99211 is appropriate for the reading.  

I think 99211 could be reported here for the reading.  I am basing my opinion here on a couple of factors.  First of all, in Appendix C-Clinical Examples, in the back of the CPT manual, there is an example of 99211, that shows a patient (established) presenting to the clinic for the reading of the TB test.  The CPT manual states 99211 is correct to report here.  

Also, there is a CPT Assistant that states that if the TB reading is the only service being performed, 99211 is correct to report.

Others may see this differently, but this is my *opinion*.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Feb 8, 2011)

*PPD Reading Only*

Yes, you may bill 99211 when the patient returns for the nurse to view the area in which the injection was given. Per CPT guidelines, 99211 is an E/M service of an established patient that may not require the presence of a doctor. The presenting problem(s) are usually minor. Approximately 5 minutes are spent performing or supervising these services.


----------

